# Merlin TR/CR 6/4 question for David



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

Since these frames will not be made anymore, I am considering getting one for souvenir. Could you clear up some questions for me?

Are these 6/4 frames made of 100% 6/4, even the seatstays and chainstays, head tube, and bottom bracket? 

Are the seams on the tubing visible on the frame?

How can I tell without the decals which is 6/4 and which is 3/2.5?


----------



## 42ti (Mar 13, 2007)

*I am not David but....*

I have a 06 CR 6/4 and there are no visible seams on the tubing. As for telling the difference between the two I don't know. My impression is that it is 100% 6/4 tubing, I too would like to know if that is true
I love the way it rides regardless 
B.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 14, 2006)

Thank you for the question and interest in the works bikes. 42ti is correct in saying that the seams are not visible. The difference will be in weight, but that is not visual. Without the decals one cannot tell the difference. As far as the amount of 6/4 tubes, both the CR and TR 6/4 have a 6/4 main triangle and 3/2.5 rear. We always use 3/2.5 in head tubes and bottom brackets. 


I hope this helps.


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks David.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 14, 2006)

You are welcome.


----------

